# This winter in Mass



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

It won't be long now (cried the preacher as he swiftly drew his sword!)!! 

Got up to 40 something degrees this morning in Western Mass and it's still August! I'm really hoping that we get slammed this winter! Last winter was good in my area and as a general observation, when we have la nina I do OK..... when el nino seems to come into it, the I 95 corridor gets whacked better but I'm on the rain/snow line it seems all winter... usually a crappy winter for me.


Anybody here good enough to comment on the overall conditions vs last year with respect to la nina?? I'm making a decision on a new plow and want as much ammo as I can get to go buy what I want!

Thanks!! :salute:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

buy new plow = no snow............good luck anyway


----------

